# Forum for UK teens



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2010)

It doesn't have many posts (11!) and has been around for a few years, but perhaps if some of the parents with young teens want to point them there they might start getting a bit more active:

http://forums.childrenwithdiabetes.com/forumdisplay.php?f=49

It's part of the US Children with Diabetes forum. I don't understand why the UK CWD doesn't operate a forum, using an email list instead - anyone want to enlighten me?


----------



## gem123 (Aug 22, 2010)

i would much prefer a forum am struggling on understanding the cwd digest an can't quite get the hang of replys people have wrote to each other etc


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 22, 2010)

I prefer forums.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 22, 2010)

I prefer an email group rather than a forum personally.

I belong to a club and am on the committee (nothing to do with diabetes for a change) and we had to have a vote about changing from email to forum and the vote was the stay with email.    I think some people prefer them coming straight into their email account rather than having to go and log on.

re the digest - I don't like the daily digest, it is easier to get the emails individually.   If you use outlook or outlook express you can set a message rule up that any emails with 'cwd' in the subject go straight into another folder so all my cwd emails go into a cwd folder that I created and I pick and choose what I read and delete others.


----------



## gem123 (Aug 23, 2010)

i use hotmail is there a way of doin it with that adrienne? xxxx


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 23, 2010)

gem123 said:


> i use hotmail is there a way of doin it with that adrienne? xxxx



Not sure, but you can get your hotmail through outlook or outlook express as well, you just need to set it up unless your computer doesn't have either of those.

If you ask on the list I know there are others who do use hotmail and they may know.

What lots of people do is open up a new googlemail email account purely for the cwd email group so that you won't get your hotmail clogged up at all.

That might be worth a try.   Those digests are a pain aren't they especially if the list has been ultra busy in one day.


----------



## gem123 (Aug 23, 2010)

ah thats a good idea may do that thanks xxx


----------



## Patricia (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for link northener - will pass it on. Sigh. 

Adrienne et al, I send CWD to a gmail acct, but find I never look at it. I just can't scroll thru in the same way, so find I have to take a lot longer to locate either anything I feel I can help with or information/thoughts which might be useful. 

It just seems to me with the real, hard-earned and genuinely impressive wealth of experience and support offered on CWD, easier access would be so well received. I know that it's a group primarily for itself in many ways, but as is it's a wonderful source of support, not really a resource. 

I don't think, for instance, that I would feel able to locate people with teen t1s for instance, in the direct way I can here....

Anyway, I really do recognise that there are different strokes for different folks. I know that the CWD list is completely invaluable. I am sorry though and feel I'm missing so much by not having the ease of use (which equates to time) that enables me to properly participate.


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like the pump support group that you can join through the input site- an emailing service. It was good, but too overwhelming, I had to leave their email list as it was too much...


----------

